# Danielson - Coming out from under that rock!



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Well hello all 

I have been flirting with the idea of creating a journal for a long time now, but for a few reasons I have kept putting it off, mainly injuries, but I think now is the time!

Anyways, I have been a member of UK-M for a little while now and follow quite a few journals on here... however over the last few months I haven't been as active, part of that reason is because of some injuries I have had, which has kept out of the gym for small periods but most of all affected my training so I didn't feel ready to make a journal, but im on the up so im hoping for a good year!

So a little bit of history - I am 28, natty, and have been training for around 8 years. Of course I use the word 'training' lightly, as for the first few years I just messed about basically, going with a few mates and not really knowing what I am doing. However the last couple of years I have started taking things a lot more seriously. My training and knowledge of training improved quite a lot from browsing forums and trying a few things out for myself, so I felt like my training was pretty good, however my diet was not, I never ate 'bad' as in take aways every night or anything, but I would just have saw one protein shake a day then have a sandwich for lunch and whatever was on offer for tea on the evening.

But I sorted my diet out around 2 years ago now, and started counting everything I eat, working out macros etc. So have done a couple of 'bulk' and 'cuts' now, with success. Have also tried a few different approaches like keto, higher carbs, lower fats etc., so I feel like I know my body a lot more now and what works for me.

Anyways I have gone on a bit there, but there's a bit of background on me... oh I should mention the injuries I have had is my right shoulder, which I think could be my rotator cuff, which has been ongoing for about 8 months or more now, a few months ago it was giving me a lot of pain still so was going to go see a physio or a chiropractor but the last couple of months it has showed quite a bit of progress. I avoided shoulders for a couple of months completely, then slowly started doing them again, with light weights, but even then dumbbell shoulder press which I used to always do, was still given me a lot of problems even with a light weight, and im talking about 10kg dumbbells, it was just uncomfortable. So I switched to the machine press, which was much more comfortable, and I have been upping the weight gradually for a couple of months now, and although it can still be painful when grinding out last few reps, It is overall much better.

My other injury was in October, I dislocated my knee whilst playing football. Couldn't walk at all very well for a few weeks, then returned to the gym but could only really do seated exercises and couldn't put much pressure on my leg at all! So the knee is slowly getting better though and I am at physio, I have a lot of movement exercises to do at home but I have actually started weights again in the last 2 weeks, and this week I have started squatting a little, albeit with no weight but at least its progress.

So my journal, it's partly to keep me motivated, although I am very self motivated anyway, but this will help me along either way, but also to get advice for certain things from the members here  as well as identify any mistakes I might be making etc... And of course to keep track of my progress!

Currently I am just finishing a super quick calorie deficit phase, as over the Christmas period I put on 3lbs, so I have been eating about 300-400 calorie deficit, and I lost that 3lbs on my weigh in yesterday, so only took me a week. So I have now added in a little extra calories and in a few weeks will be back to maintenance then its onto a lean bulk, with the aim of gaining about 1/2 lbs a week, 2 pounds a month. I did this with my last bulk and felt it was quite successful so going to go with it again.

Currently I am 12 stone 6, height is 5'8/9 ish, so I am nothing special by any means lol but I feel like overall I am heading in the right direction. Currently calories is 2400 (slowly upping them from my little deficit because of the Christmas chub). The calories are that low because of my knee injury, I haven't played football since October (which was my main source of fitness, 3 times a week) so my calories have had to reduce to reflect that. Previously I maintained on about 2800 cals, where as now its about 2500 cals, but with the knee getting (slowly) better I have being on the bike a bit more so getting some of the cardio slowly back in which in turn will allow me to increase the calories too.

I will post further details shortly, including my food diary, macros, and training routine! Will also post up some pics too, so you have an idea of where I am at!

Please feel free to follow me and offer advice  its all appreciated!

Cheers, Dan.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

In for nattyness 

Good luck


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Didn't get chance to get on the PC last night, and the tapatalk app isn't playing nice for me today?

Anyway just popped on as im on my lunch, thought I would post up my current macros;

I thought rather than just go straight back upto my current maintenance (which is pretty low at the min with the lack of cardio) I would slowing up my calories, so currently I aiming for around 2400kcals.

Macros are approx. 220g protein, 240g carbs and 65g fats.

Will post up some of my days of eating sometime soon, as well as some pics :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In mate


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Picture time.

Just left gym not long ago so thought now would be a good time to quickly take some pics so peeps have an idea of where im at.

So first off, apologies, I tried to take them all in the best lit room in the house (dark house lol) and my camera doesnt have a front camera timer, so had to video it and take snapshots, not ideal lol! I started with a double bicep shot, but afterwards when looking at it realized one arm was out of shot, doh, so will have to re do that!! So then I just whacked out some random dodgy poses!

Keep in mind im natty lol, be kind 









I tried to get a tricep shot but not even sure whats best for that, but i tried!









Now i tried a lat spread to, but can i fook do that! How the hell you supposed to do that seriously lol! Maybe having good lats would help? Anyway this is all i got lol!









So yeah apologies they aren't great I know but its a start!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

You're in decent shape already, add some more weight/muscle and you'll be looking fantastic.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks, I'm currently a bit in limbo, I've been leaner but also with less muscle, and I've been bigger but with more fat.

So I'm kind of torn what to do at the minute.

I'd like to get leaner so I have a good base to do a lean bulk, but then I'd like to bulk and just go at adding strength and more muscle for 7 or 8 months or so.

I'm leaning more towards the bulk as either way I'll be putting on some fat with the bulk so may aswell just go for got it... But all it takes is for me to feel bloated after a meal and look at my self thinking urghh, you fat t**t lol.

But yeah I will probs just go with a slight surplus with the aim of adding 0.5lbs a week, so another week or two and I'll be at maintenance calories and ready to start the bulk.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

You sound like you're in the same boat as me, albeit with a much better base.

Personally I'd get to a level of body fat that you're happy with, then when you're lean bulking you have a much better benchmark in the mirror. If you see your abs start to disappear or love handles grow too quickly then you can scale the calories back a bit? That's what I'm thinking anyway.

Have you thought about any supplementation to help in your goals?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks mate for the post...

It depends what day you catch me on as well lol! At the moment I eat the macros as posted above on training days, but on non training days I eat very few cars, probs around 125g ish, and up my fats slightly, protein is always the same, calories are a little lower... With the thinking being I don't need as many calories and in particular carbs on non training days, as I am not doing much.

So on them days I can feel quite lean, but small lol, then on training days I can feel good when at gym and even afterwards I will feel in decent shape, but after eating a big meal and so on I can feel bloated and feel fat lol! All part of bodybuilding eh?

Im just cautious that I don't want to get stuck into the nasty cycle on never really bulking enough to actually grow significantly, but then not cutting enough to be super lean, and end up just staying basically the same lol... So I am leaning towards lean bulking, and try put on some good size... I can cut quite easily as find lower calories fine, I actually prefer lower calories lol, so that's not a problem. Plus I am still in a slight deficit now, so by time im ready for my bulk I will have probably lost another couple of lbs... so could be ready.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh and supplements, I should probably list what I take...

Impact Whey

BCAA

Creatine

Multi Vitamins

Omega 3 Fish Oil

That's it, I take BCAA when in a deficit, like now. And take creatine whenever maintaining or bulking, so I will be taking creatine again soon and dropping BCAA, not a lot really but there you go


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Just got a delivery from my protein.

Wanting to try some different protein flavours as I've had unflavoured for years now. Tried cookies and cream and tbh too sweet for me, can't really drink it.

Anyone had any good ones from MP??

I've had vanilla and that's the only really nice one I'd say.

Decided to get a couple if tasters though, naturally strawberry (hoping that's nice as can see me liking it) and choc mint... So will give them a go.

About to have one now


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

ohh_danielson said:


> Just got a delivery from my protein.
> 
> Wanting to try some different protein flavours as I've had unflavoured for years now. Tried cookies and cream and tbh too sweet for me, can't really drink it.
> 
> ...


 Choc Mint is my favourite just now. The Choc, Vanilla and Strawberry are all safe bets mate.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Naturally strawberry was good I would recommend it  might buy a bag of that.

I'll try chocolate mint tomorrow I thinks.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Thanks mate for the post...
> 
> It depends what day you catch me on as well lol! At the moment I eat the macros as posted above on training days, but on non training days I eat very few cars, probs around 125g ish, and up my fats slightly, protein is always the same, calories are a little lower... With the thinking being I don't need as many calories and in particular carbs on non training days, as I am not doing much.
> 
> ...


 You're definitely going about it the right way in my opinion. Do what will make you happy over the coming months and you'll be much better off 

I've found myself ordering from My Protein a lot recently, they seem to be having some fantastic offers. Flavours are massively personal to be honest and I really like the sweet ones as I rarely drink whey I mix it with porridge and yoghurt.

My favourite ones for porridge are Cinnamon Danish and Blueberry Cheesecake. For yoghurt it has to be White Chocolate and Sticky Toffee Pudding.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah I usually just use my protein powders with milk for a shake.

So when you are having at least one, sometimes two shakes a day I don't really want a sweet flavour as it just gets too sickly.

MP always have good deals on, I usually get at least 20% off which is good.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Yeah I usually just use my protein powders with milk for a shake.
> 
> So when you are having at least one, sometimes two shakes a day I don't really want a sweet flavour as it just gets too sickly.
> 
> MP always have good deals on, I usually get at least 20% off which is good.


 I managed to buy 5kg of Blueberry Cheesecake when I didn't even need any protein. It was £40 ffs!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Got weighed today and I have put on a pound since last week. I have upped my calories for the last week by about 150 to get me near my maintenance calories, but I'm still not quite there so quite surprised by a pound gained but I was on quite low carbs for my mini cut before so it's probably just the raised carbs/water that I'm holding so I'm not too bothered about it at the mo.

Going to continue with the calories as I am and keep an eye on it before amending anything. Soon be on the bulk train


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

So I have gone from a calorie deficit and slowly upped my calories to about maintenance...Calories are pretty low, as knee is still dodgy and will be for a while yet, so not getting in as much cardio as I used to get, so;

*2450 calories*

*Macros are 210g protein, 275g carbs and 57g fats. *

I am not totally anal about hitting each macro exact, but I do aim for that calorie goal, with at least 200g protein, upto 220g protein. If I go slightly over on my fats then I will reduce my carbs to reflect this, and vice versa. But usually I hit them all within a few grams, as I am a little plain and boring with my diet so it doesn't massively change.

Here is todays, just to give you an idea.

View attachment macro.JPG


I would imagine my weight come next week would be around the same as it was earlier this week, which is what I am aiming for, if it does then I know this is my maintenance and I will begin my bulk  which will basically involve upping my carbs , probably by about 50g carbs, so 200 calories, and monitor my weight. Ideally I want to put on 1/2 lb a week, so 2 lbs a month. did this before are felt like it went well, the fat gain was very small whilst I felt like I was gaining strength and also a bit of size, so hopefully do this for a good 6-7 months at least, putting on a stone of hopefully good size.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Good macros dude 

Don't let it consume you too much though.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Nah I don't. I usually hit my targets without much fuss, I know by now what I need to eat etc., so it's all good 

Legs tonight, haven't done a lot of legs at all with me not being able to put much weight on my knee, but going to give it a good go tonight


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Been a damn busy week this week! Still been gym as yer do but haven't been on here much!

Anyways...Todays foods!

View attachment myfit.PNG


Just done chest and back at the gym, good session overall! Changing my routine in a week or so, which i will post in here! should time it well with my bulk!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Evening campers,

Got in an extra session today so did some chest and shoulders. Got weighed and my weight has maintained, so as expected I am eating around my maintenance now... time to go into a slow bulk i thinks  try add some size!

Also doing a new routine, so will post that up too when its finalized!

Had quite a successful physio session for my knee on Friday, I am going to start running, just on treadmill and see how I go, so i am happy with that, bloody slow and frustrating but slow progress is at least progress I guess! so will be getting in some better cardio and hopefully eventually get back to playing football.

Also means I can start pushing my leg sessions more now, have been doing some isolation exercises for my knee, as well as squats and leg press and leg curl... but fairly light... but can start upping that weight now it's getting more stable


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

So started my new routine as well as my bulk yesterday.

I am trying to up the frequency that I hit the muscles to at least twice a week, so instead of doing say chest and back in one session with 4 exercises per muscle group, I am now doing 2 or 3 exercises and hitting 3 muscle groups.

So last night it was back, bis and abs.

Back

Seated machine row - 4 sets

Pulls ups - 4 sets

T Bar rows - 4 sets.

Biceps

Db curls - 4 sets

Single Arm db curl on vertical bench - 4 sets

Rope hammer curls - 4 sets.

Abs

Ab crunch machine - 5 sets

Leg raises - 5 sets.

Tonight it's chest shoulders and tris


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Are you following some form of adapted PPL routine pal?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey,

Basically it was time for a routine change mate, about 6 months ago I done PPL routine which I liked, I changed it after that as was due a change, now its time for another change.

It's very similar to PPL routine, but my aim is to hit exercises at least twice a week so some sessions might get a little mixed up.

At the mo I have down as;

*Day 1 - Back/Bi's/Abs*

*Day 2 - Chest/Shoulders/Tris*

*Day 3 - Legs/Biceps/Fitness*

*Day 4 - Chest/Shoulders/Tris*

*Day 5 - Back/Legs/Fitness*


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

My new favourite post workout snacks.

Greek yogurt, banana, scoop of oats and scoop of protein


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice work, I fu**ing love yoghurt PWO.

I have 250g Skyr Strawberry or Honey with 30g Rice Krispies


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

That sounds pretty good to be fair.

Mine suits my daily macros quite well so it's all good.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone got any tips on muscular imbalance?

My right side, in particular my chest, traps and biceps are lagging compared to my left. I put it down to using a lot of barbell exercises years ago when joining the gym.

I try now to use Dumbella as much as possible now, and occasionally throw in an extra set for the lagging muscle, but does anyone else have this problem or have any good tips?


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

I Like this thread, looks like you've got a good plan and I'm sure you'll get around the injury's. If you're going for mass have you ever thought of dropping the number of days to maybe four and upping the volume and load? I find recovery being natty especially is hard when you get to a certain point, I only train 3 days which is maybe a bit extreme but that works for me


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Akuma said:


> I Like this thread, looks like you've got a good plan and I'm sure you'll get around the injury's. If you're going for mass have you ever thought of dropping the number of days to maybe four and upping the volume and load? I find recovery being natty especially is hard when you get to a certain point, I only train 3 days which is maybe a bit extreme but that works for me


 Thanks mate for the post, only just noticed it.

I have trained 3 days in the past and it worked ok, but I prefer 4 or 5 days as I'm doing now.

Your right sometimes though I might struggle on a session if doing a muscle group only a couple of days apart, but usually it's not too bad I can still shift a decent amount of weight.

But yeah I am trying to hit the muscles more frequently now, so I'll see how it goes


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

From what I've read around the forum and my experience in recent years is that frequency trumps volume for natural guys. Don't hammer the muscle, stimulate it, let it recover (couple of days) and then go again.

See how you get on bud but I reckon it will be a good route to follow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In mate, better late than never!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey Telbor, and welcome. Expect to see some delicious flapjacks soon haha.

Anyways. Got weighed today and and I've put on 1lb, in 12 days I think it is so I am right on track really for 1/2 lb a week, a couple of pounds a month. So that's good 

My calories are a bit different these days as I was so used to my usual routine of football 3 times a week, that my maintenance was always around the same level, but maintenance went a bit all over the place since dislocating my knee, but I'm glad I know now where I'm at at calorie wise.

So I'll continue as I am with the bulk, probs up the calories again in a few weeks, obv depending on the scale. But yeah so far so good.

Just put an order in on myprotein... 107 quid lol, thankfully it was 30% off though so that brought price down.

Protein pancakes tonight 

Peace out dudes.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Good chest, shoulder and tris workout last night.

Strength is slowly going up so that's good, was hoping it would with this bulk and I upped the weight as well as getting out a couple of more reps on some exercises, so that's good.

Got home and as I was about to go in shower noticed my shoulders and even chest had a little pump, which I haven't really noticed before, which is a good sign I guess lol!! Tried to take a pic which was a little difficult as well as trying to tense up haha.

But there's a pump, albeit small, but a pump nevertheless lol.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking decent mate keep smashing it.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking good mate!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, it's early days in the bulk but so far so good, hoping to put on a decent amount of size!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking good

Just need some test & tren now lol


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

mrwright said:


> mrwright said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good
> ...


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Looking good mate what you weighing at the moment bout 175lbs?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks mate.

Yeah about 176 pounds at the minute.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Had a bit of a bad weekend just gone!!

Was out on Friday for mates birthday so was drinking all day, Saturday I was at a kids party followed by a meal out then a friends house party and food on the night.

Sunday was valentines so out with misses and then meal on night.

Felt like s**t on Monday lol. Wasn't like I ate everything in sight or anything, just was off my routine. But yeah I was almost talking myself into cutting down again as felt fat, but I know it's easy to get into a vicious circle when seeing a bit of fat gain when bulking and you never end up actually progressing.

Got weighed and I put a pound on, which is no biggy really so I have ate under my calories slight for last few days just to even myself out a little, back to the lean bulk as per now.

Chest shoulders tris tonight


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Had a bit of a bad weekend just gone!!
> 
> Was out on Friday for mates birthday so was drinking all day, Saturday I was at a kids party followed by a meal out then a friends house party and food on the night.
> 
> ...


 I doubt you will have done much damage if you've not over eaten for those few days.

You're doing the right thing sticking with your goal!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh yeah I won't have done much damage at all, I just ate some big meals and felt constantly bloated for like a day lol.

I'm not as lean as I'd like to be but fook it I'm bulking so I'm staying on this gain train. Choo Choo


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Just had a myprotein flapjack...

Was good actually  might have to get some more.

Lunch time now, here's my usual lunch, excuse the big container lol, was running low.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Just had a myprotein flapjack...
> 
> Was good actually  might have to get some more.
> 
> ...


 Love the fact that so many people have the same shitty type desk that I do at work :thumbup1:


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Good session last night, back bis and fitness.

All exercises for 4 sets, going for about 15 reps, then 10, then 8, then about 5 reps for final heavy set.

Seated machine row - really emphasise on the squeezing my shoulder blades together for the contraction, then slowly releasing the weight and spreading the lats.

Felt really good, I think sometimes I arch my back too much when doing back exercises and mainly work the middle of my back rather than the lats when releasing the weight. So I still have a slight arch in my back but I allow my shoulders to come forward a bit more and spread the lats when releasing which felt good.

Then I did pull ups and finished back with T bar rows.

Biceps I did Db barbell curls, followed by single Arm db curls on vertical bench, and finished off rope curls.

Then finally fitness which was 15 mins or so running on the treadmill.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

My favourite treat lunch of the week. Footlong chicken tikka subway


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Decent workout yesterday, back and bis then finished it off with some running.

Cheeky changing room pose


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Decent week at gym so far.

Tonight was Back bis and fitness tonight.

V grip rows, 4 sets, 15,12,9,then 8 for last set, which is similar to most exercises.

Pull ups

T bar rows.

Then for bis it was dumbell curls, 4 sets again.

Preacher hammer curls

Reverse grip curls.

15 mins minutes running.

Jobs a good one!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Well I haven't been weighed in 10 days, so I am going to get weighed on my lunch, see where I'm at, food has been consistent hitting my calories and macros pretty much spot on with the exception of probs 2 or 3 days where I may have been slighter under or over.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Do you always weigh in at lunchtime?

I weigh in regularly but only pay attention to my Saturday morning weigh in, straight after waking and having my morning piss. Most consistent time of the week for me.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh I agree, morning is best. I used to always get weighed same time at gym every day and kinda take an average.

Then I went off home scales in the morning. But they packed in so recently I've just gone off boots scales lol. I need to buy some more.

Anyway I've gone up another pound, in about 11 days or... so going in the right direction  I won't up calories or anything yet as was aiming at half a pound a week and im not far off that at mo, so I'll stick with that.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Not so good leg session last night, knee was doing some dodgy clicking thing, more so than usual, still got some squats and leg presses out, but squats were painful!

Anyways tonight was a good session, chest shoulders and tri's.

*Incline DB press, 24kg 15, 28kg 11, 34kg 8, 38kg 6*. Quite happy with that, haven't done much incline in the last 12-18 months, and felt pretty strong with good technique on the 34kg, so went to 38kg, although I wobbled a little getting them up, once up I got 6 out ok, not amazing weight but considering only got back into it I was quite happy with how they felt!

Then for rest of exercises was same 4 set format, I did single dumbell lying down behind head press (?) no idea what its called lol.

Shoulder press machine, shrugs

Push down extensions for tris, skull crushers and finished them off with close grip pushdowns.

Thats how for now.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Just been to physio, told him about recent problems with squats, he wants me to stop doing them while they are causing pain so I probs will for a few weeks.

Got some other resistance exercises to do at home as well as the usual weight stuff at the gym.

Slow and frustrating but I guess I am progressing, just slowly!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Good back and bis workout tonight. Finished with some fitness.

Now upto 12 stone 10 as well, which is about exactly where I wanted to be with the aim of putting on 1/2 lb a week, 2 pounds a month. So far so good.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Well my car is getting work done to it tonight so had to have a quick leg session on my lunch hour today!!

I don't usually see my legs after a workout, as I wear joggers so never see them pumped or anything.

Not only that but legs in general have been hard work with my knee for the last 6 months so progress is rubbish with them. However noticed a little bit of a pump on the calves as I was getting changed back into my work gear.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Chest tris and fitness done.

4 sets, ranging from 5 reps upto 15 reps for all exercises.

Incline dumbell press

Cable upper chest

Tried a new exercises too for upper chest, on the incline chest press machine, sat on your side doing each side in isolation... Quite liked it actually, could feel the upper chest working which i wanted.

Weighted dips

Straight bar cable push downs

Rope grip push downs, drop set.

15 mins running.

Have a good weekend all


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Havent checked in for a little while, been really busy!

Been away for a weekend and been really busy with work! The long weekend killed me, lots of booze and missed a couple of gym days  had some naughty foods too but got weighed and lost 1 1/2 lbs!! So I have upped my calories slightly just to get me back at me weight to continue my lean bulk.

Chest/Shoulders/Tri's smashed last night.

Flat BB press, 60kg warmup, 70kg x13, 80kg x 10, 90kg x 7, 100kg 3.

Was quite happy to get a few good reps out with 2 plates on each side, I got 3 but probably could have really grinded out another clean 4th, but no spotter so just settled with 3, but strength is going up and I have been really concentrating on retracting the scapula which has helped.

Couple of isolation exercises for upper chest after that, 4 sets of similar reps to above.

Shoulder press machine, 60kg x12, 70kg x8, 80kg 2x6.

Side lateral raises.

Close BB bench press on smithy machine, 60kg x14, 70kg 10, 80kg x8, 85kg x 5.

Skull crushers to burn out on.

Good session overall was happy with it


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Let this slip a bit the last couple of weeks!! Still been going gym, and food has mostly been on point except the odd Saturday when I've been out with friends or out for meals etc.

Got a lot on with work and uni, but managed to still get to gym, albeit some short sessions where I've been super setting!!

Will get this back on track though


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Got a delivery from myprotein today.

Decided to try a new flavour for the cookies!!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Chest, shoulders and tris session done.

Barbell flat chest press, 4 sets.

Some cable work mainly focusing on upper chest, 4 sets.

Incline chest press machine 4 sets.

Then onto shoulders

barbell military press, 4 sets.

Shrugs, drop sets.

Then onto triceps

Close grip bench press, 4 sets.

Skull crushers 4 sets.

Jobs a good un


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Chest, shoulders and tris session done.
> 
> Barbell flat chest press, 4 sets.
> 
> ...


 How do find training shoulders after chest?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> How do find training shoulders after chest?


 Sorry had problems with my mobile so havent checked this site for few days.

All good now

Ermm It's OK to be honest, I've really focused on form recently for chest, retracting the scapula and chest out etc, I have noticed a lot less stress on my shoulders.

I do occasionally start on shoulders though, then do chest second, but chest is the area I'd rather develop the most so i usually start with that.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ohh_danielson said:


> Sorry had problems with my mobile so havent checked this site for few days.
> 
> All good now
> 
> ...


 I do upper/lower so always train them together but that's the only thing I don't like about the split the fact that whatever you train after you'll be weaker in that lift. From a purely bodybuilding angle it doesn't matter but if you like getting your numbers up its a pain the arse.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Sphinkter said:


> I do upper/lower so always train them together but that's the only thing I don't like about the split the fact that whatever you train after you'll be weaker in that lift. From a purely bodybuilding angle it doesn't matter but if you like getting your numbers up its a pain the arse.


 Yeah and even when bodybuilding you always want to try up the weight gradually don't you, progressive overload and all that.

Tonight is chest shoulders and tris again. So I might start with shoulders


----------

